# Repton School



## wondermum (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi I'm new to all this but my family and I are moving out to liv ein Dubai in July and have been told the Repton School is good. Does anyone have any first hand knowledge of this school please or any feedback, as the schooling is the one thing that is stressing me out about emigrating. If not Repton, what other schools would you recommend for a 6yr old boy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to put a downer on things but it's probably more of a case of which schools have places for this september. Good schools get oversubscribed early. 

I've no direct experience but have heard mixed reports about repton from friends with kids there. 

If you do a search there have been plenty of threads on schools.


----------



## wondermum (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, this is all so new to me!


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Wondermum,

We've got our daughter in school at Red Maids in Bristol at the moment, and looking for a school to move her to.

Just wanted to know how your move had gone, and what choices you made for schooling?

look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Repton has a good reputation, but is one of the most expensive schools in Dubai.

Have a look through threads about schools on the site for more info. There are a lot of choices, depending on vacancies.

-


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've heard enough about Repton to know that it's one of the most controversial schools in Dubai. People either love the place or hate the place. 

The general concerns are the high turnover of faculty and head of school, as well as the changing nature of the student body. Apparently in recent years many of the departing (western) expat students have been replaced with locals and expats from Arab countries. It was floating around on another forum that only 6% of graduating Repton students last year were offered university places, which, if true, is shocking. 

Whatever the story is, just be aware that Repton in Dubai has almost nothing to do with Repton in the UK, which is indeed a stellar school. The Dubai school bought the right to use the Repton name in some sort of exchange but that seems to be the extent of the arrangement.

Few schools in Dubai come close to the academic rigour or environment of a proper UK independent school. Those would be JESS, Dubai College, Jebel Ali Primary and DESS (all non profit). King's and Jumeriah College/Jumeirah Primary School are for-profit and owned by GEMS but have built up a decent academic reputation.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Olsontowers, we moved from Somerset back in April. 

To us, Repton seems to give a LOT of homework to the pupils and we opted for the new GEMS Wellington Academy at Silicon Oasis which is near to Repton.

We're very pleased so far, especially with the staff, facilities and the engagement of parents.

As some have said before, waiting lists will be a limiting factor for you. Most schools have them, and your choices will be governed by this to some extent.

Good luck!


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Hi Olsontowers, we moved from Somerset back in April.
> 
> To us, Repton seems to give a LOT of homework to the pupils and we opted for the new GEMS Wellington Academy at Silicon Oasis which is near to Repton.
> 
> ...


Hello, just read that your kids are at DSO, are you still happy with how it's all going please? Been offered place there for my youngest in September and apparently should get sibling priority for my other 2. We hope to live AR area too as don't think it's too far from there.
Any reassurance or otherwise most welcome!
Thanks


----------



## Patsy66 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi

English school that are OFSTEAD inspected and that are real English school not Dubai English school something totally different they are just franchises please be very careful here. 

English School 

JESS Jumeirah English Speaking School Jumeirah Campus and Arabian Ranches
DESS Dubai English Speaking School Out Metha
Jebel Ali Primary School Jebel Ali
SESS Sharjah English Speaking School
English College Primary School
And to many peoples surprise Choifat School

Secondary

English College
Dubai College

JESS is 35 years old DESS is coming up for 45 years Jebel Ali, SESS, EC, DC are all well established and have been running for over 20 years Choifat is one one of the longest established ones in the world very academic and pushy but good teachers. It's one school many diss and dismiss but a good one.

Be very careful where you send your child to school here if you can not get them into the above named schools think twice before you move here I went to DESS myself as a child as did my son as does my grand daughter I am from the UK trained in the UK and am in Education here for 17 years. No I do not work for any of the above school I run a Community based projects that gives people old and new advice on what is the UAE from a realistic point of view. We are a non profit making advice group 

Price means nothing in Dubai - the above mentioned schools are non profit making and in most cases the land was bequieved to the school by Sheik Rashid many many moons ago.

Go onto Expat Woman and ask there also go on the websites for DESS or JESS and see for uourself The JPS schools in Jumeirah are also popular and good feedback as is Wellington in Dubai Silicon Oasis

Tanya and Maryann


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Tricktrack said:


> Hello, just read that your kids are at DSO, are you still happy with how it's all going please? Been offered place there for my youngest in September and apparently should get sibling priority for my other 2. We hope to live AR area too as don't think it's too far from there.
> Any reassurance or otherwise most welcome!
> Thanks


Hi there,

Yes, if anything we're even happier. Our 7 year old's writing, spelling and maths is coming on very well, and he's learning French & Arabic at a pretty good pace.

Our 3 year old can now write all numbers and many letters. They have many after-school clubs and love going to school.

It takes just over 15 minutes in the morning if we leave before 07:10 and miss the bottleneck getting out of Ranches. Pretty much the same on the way back.


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

Patsy66 said:


> Hi
> 
> English school that are OFSTEAD inspected and that are real English school not Dubai English school something totally different they are just franchises please be very careful here.
> 
> ...


Oh pleasehelp!! I am a teacher and have heard so many mixed extreme reviews about GEMS and Repton organisations. Please can you put me out of my misery!!!!
Also if i was to get a job at repton will my childrens education be paid for? how do i find out?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tricktrack said:


> Hello, just read that your kids are at DSO, are you still happy with how it's all going please? Been offered place there for my youngest in September and apparently should get sibling priority for my other 2. We hope to live AR area too as don't think it's too far from there.
> Any reassurance or otherwise most welcome!
> Thanks


There is also Gems Royal Dubai School in mirdiff if you are just looking for a good primary school. The dso schoolis in its first year and had state of the art facilities with a full new team of staff whereas rds is more established and smaller but offers a real 'family' feel. Both have great parental engagement and will offer you every opportunity to be in the forefront of your childs education. Both are profit making. Jess has a school at arabian ranches and that too is meant to be good. Rds had recently expanded to cater for the demand in primary in the area and therefore should have spaces for september, dso is new so is still not operating at full capacity so again you should be ok. Jess will prob be the same. Can you visit before committing? It really comes down to how you feel about the school and what suits your child. Good luck


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, if anything we're even happier. Our 7 year old's writing, spelling and maths is coming on very well, and he's learning French & Arabic at a pretty good pace.
> 
> ...


Thankyou! That's great to hear! Sounds like they are doing really well! My 5 year old now offered a place too and the 9 year old sitting an assessment paper at her own school on Monday for DSO, so fingers crossed! Thanks very much for taking the time to reply!


----------

